# Aus Citizenship, timelines and Character Requirements



## djadi (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi All
This is my current situation.... Any help or feedback by all the knowledgeable people on this forum would be great...


I am currently an Indian citizen and have got my Australian citizenship eligibility (Conferral) on 10th Feb 2018 and have made an application for Aus citizenship on 13th Feb.
The current time lines for processing in the homeaffairs website says it is upto 15 months.

However I have stayed for more than 90 days outside Australia in India and also spent more than 12 months since the grant of my Permanent residency 5 years back.
(Nov 2012)

At the moment my application status is showing up as application received.

Questions:

1) Do I need to apply for Indian PCC before my application is going to be looked at or should I just wait for the application to be viewed by the officer and then apply only if required?
2) Also what is timeline for getting to sit the citizenship test? 
3) Will Indian PCC be a show stopper for getting to sit in the test?
4) I have got my Indian passport expired and have a new passport and I am currently on resident return visa. As I have two passport would it complicate in getting my Indian PCC?
5) As Indian PCC expires within a year is it a safe gamble to apply prior to the application being processed? (As current timeline is more than a year to process citizenship applications)


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

1. Based on what you said, you will need a police certificate from India so you should probably apply for it sooner rather than later.

2. You will not be able to proceed to the citizenship appointment until you have all the documents required for your application including the police clearance.

3. See above.

4. It shouldn't, but you will need to research the requirements for obtain a police clearance from India.

5. See response to question 2.


----------



## djadi (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks ozbound12. Appreciate your response... I will apply for Indian PCC..asap


----------



## djadi (Mar 5, 2018)

Have applied PCC but it may take upto 8 weeks .. 
Huh... 
Hopefully will get an outcome soon
Thankyou


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi,

I have applied for the citizenship through online application. I made some mistakes in it, like family members name were incorrect and some members were not entered. I would like to know the options to rectify the mistakes?

Thanks


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for the citizenship through online application. I made some mistakes in it, like family members name were incorrect and some members were not entered. I would like to know the options to rectify the mistakes?
> 
> Thanks


See below:



> _If you realise after you have submitted your application that you have made a mistake, you can complete a notification of incorrect answers online form from within ImmiAccount.
> 
> To access this online form, open your application in ImmiAccount by clicking on the Reference number of the application you want to update. This will open the application details page. From there, click on the ‘Update us’ link at left of screen, then click on the link titled: ‘Notification of incorrect answer(s)’ in the centre of screen. If you are unable to access this online form, please print out and complete Form 1023 – Notification of incorrect answer(s) (248KB PDF). You can then scan this form and attach it to your application in ImmiAccount._


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega...rsonal-and-application-details-in-immiaccount


----------



## djadi (Mar 5, 2018)

Sorry unsure about it but the 
update us 
option in online portal only gives these 3 aspects

Change of address details
Change of email address details
Change of passport details

So I think it’s better to call immi and find out as none of them are related to family member names updates


----------



## djadi (Mar 5, 2018)

Ozbound12 is really helpful and informative. Thanks and good to know


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

djadi said:


> Sorry unsure about it but the
> update us
> option in online portal only gives these 3 aspects
> 
> ...


If you read the other part of the quote, it says that if the link isn't available, you need to fill out form 1023 and attach it to the application.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1023.pdf


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks Ozbound12,
In form 1023, point 12 is unclear to me. There is no option that the mistake was made in citizenship application. Should I select visa application check box?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Thanks Ozbound12,
> In form 1023, point 12 is unclear to me. There is no option that the mistake was made in citizenship application. Should I select visa application check box?


You can either leave it blank and in the next box write 'incorrect answer in citizenship application' or cross out 'visa' and write 'citizenship'.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> You can either leave it blank and in the next box write 'incorrect answer in citizenship application' or cross out 'visa' and write 'citizenship'.


Thanks a lot


----------



## djadi (Mar 5, 2018)

Got Indian PCC in 7 business days. Just uploaded today. But not sure of the
Timeline to receive email for
Citizenship test..


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

*Great Help*

All our family members were granted PR in 2015 (Skil 189). Still they are in my country and 2018 January i came to Aus. I was hoping to get settle here and take them to australia in end of 2019.
my 2-year-old child in my country has a speech delay and the doctor says it may be due to autism and has to do speech therapy. 

If i take them to Australia and when we apply Australian Citizenship after 4 years my child will be 6 years. If he developed his autism condition will that affect to the grant of citizenship and after 4 years even they may not extent PR?

Is that better to keep them in thir country and only myself be here until i can collect some money and go back.

Please advice :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

prasadg said:


> All our family members were granted PR in 2015 (Skil 189). Still they are in my country and 2018 January i came to Aus. I was hoping to get settle here and take them to australia in end of 2019.
> my 2-year-old child in my country has a speech delay and the doctor says it may be due to autism and has to do speech therapy.
> 
> If i take them to Australia and when we apply Australian Citizenship after 4 years my child will be 6 years. If he developed his autism condition will that affect to the grant of citizenship and after 4 years even they may not extent PR?
> ...


If you and all your family are here by the end of 2019, that will be fine. However, you must remember that although your PR doesn't run out, your ability to leave Australia and come back can run out. So after 5 years, the travel rights attached to your PR expires. So you'll need to get a Resident Return Visa for everyone if you want to leave Australia and return.

You need to have 2 years actual residence in Australia to get a 5 year Resident Return Visa, which means you can travel back and forth for 5 more years, etc. https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/155-

Assuming you are all living here by the end of 2019, and stay for at least 4 years (with less than 1 year in total absence in that 4 years, and no more than 90 days absence in the year before applying), you can all apply for citizenship. As your son is a Permanent Resident, like the rest of your family, he will be able to apply for and be granted Citizenship - his condition doesn't affect that.


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

kaju said:


> If you and all your family are here by the end of 2019, that will be fine. However, you must remember that although your PR doesn't run out, your ability to leave Australia and come back can run out. So after 5 years, the travel rights attached to your PR expires. So you'll need to get a Resident Return Visa for everyone if you want to leave Australia and return.
> 
> You need to have 2 years actual residence in Australia to get a 5 year Resident Return Visa, which means you can travel back and forth for 5 more years, etc. https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/155-
> 
> Assuming you are all living here by the end of 2019, and stay for at least 4 years (with less than 1 year in total absence in that 4 years, and no more than 90 days absence in the year before applying), you can all apply for citizenship. As your son is a Permanent Resident, like the rest of your family, he will be able to apply for and be granted Citizenship - his condition doesn't affect that.


You are great kaju

Thank you very much. Because speculations are going on some same situation as me and the children are 6-7 years old now and has autism not granted visa even for the whole family and seems there are some cases. Those must be wrong then is it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

prasadg said:


> You are great kaju
> 
> Thank you very much. Because speculations are going on some same situation as me and the children are 6-7 years old now and has autism not granted visa even for the whole family and seems there are some cases. Those must be wrong then is it?
> 
> Thanks in advance


No they're not necessarily wrong. It's entirely possible that the future cost of support for an autistic child, to the Australian Community, might be assessed as exceeding that which is allowed - in that case, the child's visa could very well be refused, and so would all visas for the rest of the family, as DHA won't permit families to be split up.

I assume that your son has PR along with the rest of your family, as you said "all our family members" - if so, you are very lucky that your child has got permanent residence status already.


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

kaju said:


> No they're not necessarily wrong. It's entirely possible that the future cost of support for an autistic child, to the Australian Community, might be assessed as exceeding that which is allowed - in that case, the child's visa could very well be refused, and so would all visas for the rest of the family, as DHA won't permit families to be split up.
> 
> I assume that your son has PR along with the rest of your family, as you said "all our family members" - if so, you are very lucky that your child has got permanent residence status already.


Sorry, Kaju,

This is a bit complicated to me. Yes of course we all have PR granted. But after staying the 2020 January we all have to apply REsident return visa according to you.

in that case will he be refused to extend resident return visa.

even if they extend how long. every year we have to get the extention for us.

after we live 4 years will be be granted the citizenzip?

Those are my worries.
Sorry to bother you Kaju and today only i got to know my childs situation


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

prasadg said:


> Sorry, Kaju,
> 
> This is a bit complicated to me. Yes of course we all have PR granted. But after staying the 2020 January we all have to apply REsident return visa according to you.
> 
> ...


I know how you feel. It was a big thing all at once, when our son was formally assessed as autistic, although I did suspect some things were not quite right - it's hard to tell at that age. 

Anyway, once you have PR, the only real qualification for a 5 year RRV is the 2 years residency in Australia in the last 5 years. 

You can stay in Australia forever when you have PR, it's only if you need to leave and return that you need an RRV to be able to re-enter Australia (after 5 years from the date of your PR grant, if you don't have citizenship by then).

So for example, if the family came in 2019, they could get a 5 year RRV in 2021, if they need to leave Australia and return any time in the 5 years after that - if they are not citizens by the time they need to travel.

I assume if everyone comes in 2019, they will probably apply for citizenship in 2023, and given current processing times are about a year, get citizenship in 2024. There's no need for an RRV after you get Citizenship of course, you can come and go as you please with your Australian passport.

Your son won't be refused an RRV or citizenship, as he has PR now, so he's just a normal Australian resident - or at least he will be when he gets here!  His condition simply doesn't affect that. 

He'll also be eligible for any support he needs in Australia as he grows. I can confirm that early childhood support for autistic kids is pretty good, from personal experience.


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

kaju said:


> I know how you feel. It was a big thing all at once, when our son was formally assessed as autistic, although I did suspect some things were not quite right - it's hard to tell at that age.
> 
> Anyway, once you have PR, the only real qualification for a 5 year RRV is the 2 years residency in Australia in the last 5 years.
> 
> ...


Even though its not related to me, its very informative. Thanks to Kaju for detailed explanation. 

Regards
Hardi


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

kaju said:


> I know how you feel. It was a big thing all at once, when our son was formally assessed as autistic, although I did suspect some things were not quite right - it's hard to tell at that age.
> 
> Anyway, once you have PR, the only real qualification for a 5 year RRV is the 2 years residency in Australia in the last 5 years.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Great

Its good to talk to a person with same experience. Hope your son is doing well now.

I pray according to my religion for all your family to have no hindrance at all in the future.

today i'm going to talk to my wife and tell her to continue with speech therapy. he is just 1 year and 10 months. If you have any advice on that please tell me in private messaging. I will let you know email in private messaging.

TC Thank in Advance


----------

